
21M Chinese Cellphone Users Disappear in Three Months - Reedx
https://abc14news.com/2020/03/24/21-million-chinese-cellphone-users-disappear-in-three-months/
======
onyva
Fake news.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Epoch_Times](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Epoch_Times)

~~~
yorwba
The Epoch Times is not exactly a reputable source, but that doesn't mean user
counts haven't decreased. E.g. China Telecom's numbers show a drop of 5.6
million users in February:
[https://www.chinatelecom-h.com/en/ir/kpi.php?year=2020](https://www.chinatelecom-h.com/en/ir/kpi.php?year=2020)

I think it's unlikely that anyone who died remembered to cancel their contract
beforehand and I'm not sure how quickly the Chinese bureaucracy would issue
their relatives death certificates. The people who cancelled are probably
alive but need to save money.

